

Ask HN: What VPN Services do you use/recommend? - hoers

So many dodgy reviews out there, thought I ask you guys for some current recommendations.
======
rahimnathwani
Primary:

\- DIY VPN servers using cheap virtual servers found on lowendbox.com and
lowendtalk.com. I use both PPTP (no need for specific client software) and
OpenVPN (works anywhere you have TCP, even if only a single port is open).
It's not the easiest way in terms of initial setup but (i) I can share the
services I set up with friends, (ii) I can rent servers from providers that
have low latency and high throughput from my ISP (China Unicom in Beijing),
(iii) the low number of users on each server means low chance of being blocked
by the GFW.

Backup (just in case): [http://vpn.sh/](http://vpn.sh/) (cheap)

------
johnstorey
Steve Gibson of the _Security Now!_ podcast recommends ProXpn. They do sponsor
the show, but Steve has vetted them, and in the absence of vetting services
myself I'd go with his recommendation.

------
lauradhamilton
You can roll your own on amazon.

You can't stream hulu though from amazon ip addresses, I believe, based on my
experience.

------
nisdec
A few months ago I read an article where the author interviewed a hacker with
a good reputation (sry, forgot the name) and where they talked about a bunch
of VPN providers.

The hacker mentioned [https://www.ipredator.se/](https://www.ipredator.se/) as
a very good VPN service for various reasons. I'm using it since then and they
accept Bitcoin as payment.

~~~
mattwritescode
Maybe the hacker recommended them because they are actually insecure and now
he has access to all your data because you blindly followed his suggestion. :O

Or maybe you are actually the hacker and getting more people to subscribe.

~~~
nisdec
He asked for recommendations because of many biased reviews. I told him what I
use and why. That's it.

Here is the article I mentioned:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=ht...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.zeit.de%2Fdigital%2Fdatenschutz%2F2013-01%2Fserie-
mein-digitaler-schutzschild-vpn-ipredator)

~~~
mattwritescode
I know, just playing

------
voldemort
private internet access:
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)

Using it for past 2 years.

